# Double rubber gripped SERE



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This one will also be going to the ECST... it'll be my backup shooter.

It has Kraton grips on both sides and really fills out the hand... figured the versatility of a SERE with the hammergrip and all might come in handy in a pinch, so off it'll go!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very interesting!! That is one large grip...no doubt who will be holding that one :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I especially like the take-down aspect. For those who shoot hammer grip, this looks like the cat's meow.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!! I hope to receive mine soon


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Love it


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I like that one. neat design.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW a noter " umpff " slingshot !!! ???? So cool


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...Looks like it means business. Nice!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I love my G10 SERE but this one is grade up above.

Keep up the inovations.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, what a great hammergrip shooter!

Looks very comfy!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

A eye snatcher


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

So sweet!! Great work.


----------

